# Manzanita-is this suitable for aquarium use. if so does anyone need any?



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

MODERATORS if links are not allowed please remove it.

I have seen this wood on ebay and would like to know your opinions if it would be ok? I am going to ask the seller if it has been treated in any way. i think it would look superb in my discus tank.

 10-Pack 22" Manzanita Centerpiece Branches for DIY Weddings, Parties & Decor | eBay

if it is suitable I intend to order it tonight. would anyone be interested in some as I should have plenty spare?


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Oct 2013)

Manzanita is acceptable and is quite popular in USA.

Cheers,


----------



## Samuran (7 Oct 2013)

I've seen this and stayed away from it due to these bits...

"Your branches are freshly cut for your order" - wood for your tank needs to be dry / dead not freshly cut.... and
"The Manzanita branches in this listing are natural (bark on)" - everywhere I've read says that the wood for your tank needs to have the bark removed...

I could be totaly wrong on both points however, in which case yeah I'm interested in some spares 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Oct 2013)

Yeah, you can just dry them out if they fit in your oven and remove the bark. If it's much cheaper than what you would pay in a boutique then it's worth the extra hassle. Typically, the wood for aquarium is harvested from dead and dried branches lying around so that any toxins in the sap won't leach out into the water.

Cheers,


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

cheers chaps! might be worth a shot!


----------



## Samuran (7 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> cheers chaps! might be worth a shot!


 

Let me know how you get on 

Ben


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

will do!


----------

